# I am new here and over 40 !!



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

I had a late late start on fighting 
I did a little boxing in college in 1996

Not until 2011 that I went full nuts at it lol

I started in Krav Maga for 4 yrs . I was berg happy but I knew the system had huge flaws !!
 It’s very karate and military system 

I then did 4 yrs of MT and loved it 
I quit in 2017.. I become obsessed with grappling at 43 with zero exp
I had to jump in but was terrified !!! I was scared 
  I have been doing no GI BJJ 
 I did not even know what a under hook or toe hold was ??
 Now BJJ showed me zero Take downs and I was the worst in the class 
  I knew I had to learn wrestling at age 43
I hired a coach then my school open up at MMA beg class and every day I have been doing something 
 I even do boxing once a week too

BJJ is hard as physics for me 

I am 44 but super lean 
Don’t let age stop you


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

I am not fast or super coordinated but I am very determine to be low intermediate in everything
 I find i spend hours a day going over ytube for instructions
Just last nite I spent 2 hrs on several videos to see why my anaconda choke is missing
 Today I learned a few new TD on ytube with body locks and going from single to double


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome to mt


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Welcome to mt



And I live in Vegas and of Jewish decent


----------



## Danny T (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome. Enjoy yourself. Lot of good folks with years of experience here along with others in different phases from beginners to advanced. Don't take it all too seriously. Laugh and have fun cause most of the rest of us will be doing so.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> And I live in Vegas and of Jewish decent



Welcome to MT, you are a mere child  so have plenty of time to learn more, my son is the same age as you, (and I am Jewish.)


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to martial Talk, Quaser44.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

Sorry I do whine a tad lol
I cannot help it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome to MT.  This can be a very enjoyable place and except for the occasional troll, you will a lot of good and experienced people here.


----------

